# Can't post my (long) review



## senorak (Aug 16, 2006)

Been trying to post my review for my recent visit to Sedona....and when I "cut/paste", (or try typing), I can only have a few sentences in the review portion.  Am I doing something wrong?  I've saved my review in microsoft word..so it's just a matter of "cut & paste".

DEB


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 16, 2006)

how many is a few sentences?


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Aug 16, 2006)

I think I read somewhere this morning the ability to edit and add reviews has not yet been activated on the new site. I believe the post indicated it would be a couple of days before that is turned on.

Dale

_Sorrry about that it was on the other board that I this the above info._


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 16, 2006)

Arkansas Winger said:
			
		

> I think I read somewhere this morning the ability to edit and add reviews has not yet been activated on the new site. I believe the post indicated it would be a couple of days before that is turned on.
> 
> Dale




????

You lost me on this one....reviews can always be submitted either via the website interface....or emailing the review manager for that region.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 16, 2006)

senorak said:
			
		

> Been trying to post my review for my recent visit to Sedona....and when I "cut/paste", (or try typing), I can only have a few sentences in the review portion.  Am I doing something wrong?  I've saved my review in microsoft word..so it's just a matter of "cut & paste".
> 
> DEB



First off, are you talking about our established Classified Ad system (what you go to via the Classified Ads link in the red bar at the top of the page), or the new developemental beta system that is being incorporated into the bbs?

The bbs has a post length limit of 15,000 characters.  Frankly, I don't know if that carries over into the new classified ad beta system or not.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 16, 2006)

Deb -

My guess is that you are using the "Review Input Form" in the "TUG Resort Database" section, rather than the Classified Ads as Doug asks about. 

I'm also guessing that you are trying to "paste" your review into the "Review Summary" box. That box is designed to be for a few words, such as "Great Resort" or “We enjoyed our stay immensely!”, which will be the heading of your review. That section will accept the equivalent of only a few sentences.

If you scroll down just a bit more, you'll see the big box entitled, "Review". That's where your long review belongs, including descriptions of all of the items under "Consider" just above. It's easy to paste (or type) many paragraphs into that box.

Lastly, I'm guessing that the confusion was caused by the fact that the 11 items on the form for you to "Consider" are listed immediately under the "Review Summary" box, leading you to incorrectly believe that you should be reporting on those items in that box, rather than in the "Review" box further down the page.


----------



## senorak (Aug 16, 2006)

*Figured it out!*

Thanks, Dave M.....you were "right on the mark"!  It was the "Tug Review site" that was confusing me....mainly because I didn't scrolll all the way down the page (past all those items that list the things I should consider in my review    ).  

I'm just happy I was finally able to post my review!  Thanks again. 

DEB


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 16, 2006)

Ouch.

You very clearly said "Review", but I had just come from other posts asbout problems with classified ads, and it registered in my aging mind as "Ad".  My bad.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------

